# Why Did Giant Change Their Geometry



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

Does anyone know what prompted Giant to change the geometry on the TCRs? Their website shows that the geomtery stayed the same from 2004-2006 but in 2007 they went to more relaxed head tube angles and/or more relaxed seat tube angles along with shorter top tubes, longer head tubes and shorter chain stays.


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

Good job on the build. I have no idea they had changes anything but I guess they felt it needed to be done. I have the T Mobile painted TCR and love the thing. Just remember always post pics if poss so fellow Giant owners can drool. Good luck.


----------



## sbindra (Oct 18, 2004)

*'06 Advanced vs. '07*

I had not noticed the difference. In my size (L) on the Advanced, the seat angle, head tube angle and top tube length stayed the same. However, the head tube height was increased by 10mm and the chainstays increased slightly for a longer wheelbase. Both of those changes make sense in light of who really buys high end bicycles.

The TCR has always had a pretty aggressive racing geometry. The models through '04 through '06 had a short wheelbase that some described as twitchy. In my mind, I would describe it as fast. Increasing the head tube length also makes sense for an aging population that is less flexible. The customer who pays full price for a carbon bike is likely going to someone who does not race, earns an income above the average and because income correlates with age, is older (i.e. people in their 30s and up). With age also come less flexibility.

By way of example, I only see people in their 40s or older riding around on a Serotta. Someone who rides a Serotta is likely a professional with a high income cause those are the people who can afford to buy that bike. The people who can afford to buy Giant at full retail are going to be older so a more relaxed geometry (which still have the cred of being a racing bike) makes sense.


----------

